# First ride , broken chain.



## motoadve (Nov 14, 2004)

Rider error for sure, too low of a gear or what causes this?
Bike is a Specialized Turbo Levo.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

How much assist were you using, and did you shift under power? If you're going to ride up something super steep but decide to shift at the last minute, and you're using a ton of assist, that's your worst case scenario.

It's just like a normal bike, but with way more power. As such, you need to plan your shifts a little better.

Could also just be bad luck. Chains break sometimes.

-Walt


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

For sure, downshifting across multiple cogs under heavy load is going to be a problem for any drivetrain. I believe this is the reason SRAM now has special shifters that only allow downshifting by one cog at a time. You can't sweep the thumbshifter and jump multiple gears. For example, on the SRAM website describing the NX Eagle shifters, there is this bullet: 

- Also available as a E-MTB specific Eagle™ shifter option limiting the pull lever to a single engagement.

BTW, one of the super-cool features of the Bosch motor system is that it automatically cuts power when it detects a shift. It works amazingly well.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

motoadve said:


> Rider error for sure, too low of a gear or what causes this?
> Bike is a Specialized Turbo Levo.


Check the derailleur mounting bolt to see if it loosened up during your ride; maybe someone went out to lunch before they found the torque wrench. I wouldn't assume that the problem is you. Make sure that the hangar is straight when you put the new chain on just in case you had really bad luck and smacked a rock on your first ride. Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

honkinunit said:


> For sure, downshifting across multiple cogs under heavy load is going to be a problem for any drivetrain. I believe this is the reason SRAM now has special shifters that only allow downshifting by one cog at a time. You can't sweep the thumbshifter and jump multiple gears. For example, on the SRAM website describing the NX Eagle shifters, there is this bullet:
> 
> - Also available as a E-MTB specific Eagle™ shifter option limiting the pull lever to a single engagement.
> 
> BTW, one of the super-cool features of the Bosch motor system is that it automatically cuts power when it detects a shift. It works amazingly well.


Correct. This is most likely the problem. You're on turbo mode, climbing and shifting more than once.

When you're climbing and put 100 watts of leg power on the pedal, the motor kicks in about 250 watts and that is too much if you're shifting, especially if more than one gear.

So if you're shifting, go light on the pedals and shift one at a time.

The Sram shifts seem very sharp and harsh and the Levo pulls hard when it's on Turbo. Shimano seems to do better on multiple shifts.

fc


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

It might have been a ring change or a cassette change that makes the chain too short. A rider might make a mistake but a mecano too. We are humans.


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

By first ride, do you mean this was a brand new bike?


----------



## motoadve (Nov 14, 2004)

howardv said:


> By first ride, do you mean this was a brand new bike?


Yes


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

The chain's mangled mess should tell the story.

This happened to my chain after I tried to get back on the gas from a standstill, without checking the bike after it fell over at speed, onto its drive-side.










Heard some sort of crunch and then the chain got jammed in my drivetrain. A lot of force went through the chain when it wasn't straight/aligned or on the gears properly, is what this XT 11spd chain tells me.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

This could have been a branch that blocked into the rear derailleur who knows? The other day i was lucky i was just relaxing and as soon as i heard, felt that problem i stopped pedaling and was able to remove it with no problem but if i was pushing my good drive train might have suffered.


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

motoadve said:


> Yes


I guess its a shifting problem due to the extraordinary amount of power the e-bikes delivers to the cranks, so that any shifting fault that would just make a noise under leg power only, may rip the chain apart.
My e-bike came with a chain without a power link and I can bet its due to the over load on the chain that they did eliminate the link.
So, to everyone that asks to try my byke I demand them to not shift, because I fear it can easily brake the chain or the deraileur if done out of proper timing.


----------

